# Katy Perry in der Alsterdorfer Sporthalle



## Mandalorianer (18 März 2011)

*Ein kunterbunter Traum
​*
*Katy Perry in der Alsterdorfer Sporthalle am 14. März ​*


Reicht die zuckersüße Sauce? Oder trägt das „California Girl“ zu dick auf – die Dame, die wie ihre Konkurrentin Lady Gaga kometenhaft am Pop-Himmel aufstieg?
Zwischen übergroßen Muffins, Lollis und mit Zuckerwatte verhängten Videoleinwänden steigt Katy Perry von einer kunterbunten Treppe – unter dem ohrenbetäubenden Kreischen von rund 7000 Fans in der ausverkauften Alsterdorfer Sporthalle.


Im herzförmigen Bustier mit rosafarbenem Tutu-Röckchen singt sie ihren Mega-Hit „Teenage Dream“. Und das ist die kalifornische Pastoren-Tochter für ihre jugendlichen Fans tatsächlich. Sie schreien für eine Frau, die auf ihrer „California Dreams Tour“ vor allem einen großen Traum verkauft – den amerikanischen. Die es vom unbekannten Mädchen zum Mega-Star schaffte. Die dabei aber – anders als die Rihannas, Christina Aguileras und Gagas – in ihrer Bonbon-Kulisse immer püppchenhaft bleibt.
Doch trotz Kaugummi-Pop, radiotauglicher Chart-Hits wie „Hot’n’Cold“ (alleine fünf Kostümwechsel) und „Firework“ – die 26-Jährige verliert sich nicht in ihrem Mix aus Glitter und Plastik.

Stimmgewaltig behauptet sie sich auf ihrer Bühne. Ob in einer jazzigen Blues-Variante von „I Kissed a Girl“ oder der Unplugged-Version von „Thinking Of You“ – die Perry tritt als ernst zu nehmende Künstlerin auf. Und auch vor ihren Kolleginnen verbeugt sie sich – in einem Medley aus Rihannas „Only Girl“ und Willow Smiths „Whip My Hair“.
Der einzige nicht ganz so rosa-rote Zuckerkringel-Vorfall: Ein verirrter Fan wurde noch vor Beginn der Show gewaltsam von der Tribüne entfernt.

*Wer war beim Konzert? Story's dürft ihr gerne dazu schreiben
*

*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


Quelle : MoPo


----------



## davemode (18 März 2011)

Wir waren auch da bei Katy in Hamburg, hat uns gut gefallen.
Meine kleine Tochter war auch beim Song "Dance with Somebody" mit auf der Bühne, und am Ende sogar auf ihrem Arm.
Leider haben wir keine Aufnahme davon, wenn jemand eine hätte würden wir uns riesig freuen 

Viele Grüße,
davemode


----------

